# VPN Failure on Cyberoam



## neto92 (May 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a problem with an IPSec VPN in a Cyberoam CR15wiNG (firmware 10.04.0 build 433), it was working fine but suddenly started failing. In logs I found this: "Trying to deactivate/initiate/terminate an inactive connection. Probable DB sync problem", but I can't find a reason of this failure, the interface is Ok because it's the WAN port and I don't have any other problem on WAN link (Internet)

Do you know what can cause this?


----------

